# I was diagnosed 10-15 years ago



## KITKAT53 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was diagnosed 10-15 years ago. I'd been on a diet of cabbage soup and when I resumed regular eating habits, I started having bouts of diarrhea after eating. I just lived with it for several months before I finally saw my doctor and underwent tests. He finally diagnosed me as having IBS and told me to take Prodiem daily. Even at that time, I didn't start with the Prodiem because I couldn't see how a laxative was going to help my problem. Frankly the last thing I needed was a laxative. But finally I did try it and it helped.I have a tendancy to gain/lose weight - I've found when I'm eating too much junk/fat or just over-eating it gets worse. If I'm eating more healthy, it's better. The past year or so, I've been eating better, have lost approx. 40 lb. and have really only had occasional bouts lately. It tends to go in fits and starts. Unfortunately, my daughters both seem to be showing signs of having IBS as well.


----------



## vacy villere (Jul 2, 2011)

gym health club fitness vacaville - vacaville gyms - seo expert


----------

